# Lake or Indian River Lagoon to catch fish



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

I love our mosquito lagoon, but big snook at sebastian sounds fun too. Might be able to still get some bull reds at ponce inlet if the lagoon isn't happening when your there. If bass fishing I'd take him along the st John's river.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Go catch some bass, check around stick marsh


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

How about both. do some bass fishing and then fish down by the inlet. I have been having some good trips when I go down there.


----------

